# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Gala Buffet - Khuyến Mãi Mùa Hè

## tungkaka2412

*KHUYẾN MÃI MÙA HÈ TẠI GALA BUFFET*

 Tiếp tục chuỗi sự kiện nhằm tri ân khách hàng, trong thời gian tới,  Gala Buffet sẽ có nhiều chương trình khuyến mại, ưu đãi hấp dẫn, cùng  những đổi mới tích cực nhằm nâng cao chất lượng phục vụ.
 Gala Buffet 241b Nguyễn Trãi Quận 1 thực hiện chương trình khuyến mãi mùa hè dành tặng cho thực khách.

 Bữa tiệc buffet lẩu, nướng buổi tối sẽ tuyệt vời hơn khi món ăn ngon đi  cùng những cốc bia mát lạnh để xua đi cái nóng của những ngày hè sắp  đến. Hãy liên lạc với chúng tôi ngay bạn nhé

 Giá tham khảo:
 Trưa t2 – t5: Người lớn : 155.000 vnđ
 Trẻ em : 105.000 vnđ
 T6 – Chủ Nhật: Người lớn : 185.000 vnđ
 Trẻ em : 135.000 vnđ
 Tối t2 – t5: Người lớn : 345.000 vnđ
 Trẻ em : 240.000 vnđ
 T6 – Chủ Nhật: Người lớn : 385.000 vnđ
 Trẻ em : 260.000 vnđ
 - Giá trên chưa bao gồm VAT

 Liên hệ: 083.838 5538
 Địa chỉ: 214B Nguyễn Trãi, P. Nguyễn Cư Trinh, Q.1
 Website: www.galabuffet.vn
 Facebook: facebook.com/galabuffet

----------

